# Quick red beans and rice



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Didnt suck


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

i'd hit it!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Halo, get an Insta- pot. ? Dried beens to cooked in an hour. Good utensil.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

My 9 pound pot takes six hours


----------



## LY-zer (Jan 16, 2019)

Dried beans to cooked without soaking equals MAJOR gas explosion,... gar on teed! I learned the hard way.  😲


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

But wasn't it fun?


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

lol,


----------

